# HELP... RIM & TIRE setup?



## hotrodd (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a 06 M6 Goat I have been following chats about rim and tire sizes for the Goat for about two weeks. Im lookin for some info on Black Rims and the proper tire size I can instal with out fender rolling etc. If someone has some answers for me that would be sooo helpful. If ya have pictures of your Goat with Black Paint with Black Rims you would be simply awesome.

Murph


----------



## cdslayer1 (May 18, 2012)

ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #29 
Follow this link. Put in your year model. I hope it answers your question.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought my wheels from TireRack.com. I'm sure you have been there already. I'm sure you have seen that there are limited selections for the GTO b/c of the 5x120 bolt pattern. 

Try it again, only select a 2005 BMW 330. The bolt pattern is the same. I ended up going with Enkei Tuning Raijin Black Painted Wheels (18x8, Offset: 42 mm, Backspacing: 6.06). They fit just fine. I do have the Pedders Street II package, which addresses the tire rub that is common with the GTO, but you should still be fine. I mounted Hankook Ventus V12 evo 245/40 rubber onto the wheels. Next time I get rubber, I'm going to run 255/35, as I have plenty of room.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you go non-GTO specific wheels make sure to get the proper sized hub ring if it's necessary. The biggest problem outside of that is a lot of people don't get a wheel with enough back spacing (stock is 48mm on a 8" rim) and end up having to use small tires, have rubbing or need to jack up the back end like a 4x4. The wider the rim you should add about half the increase over 8" (12.7mm) to the 48mm back space to be perfect. You can vary a little on back space from ideal but it's easiest to fit the biggest tire with it being close. Too much is always preferable to too little.


----------

